# How many eggs does a female corn snake lay



## kingball

As the title says thank-you


----------



## eightball

14-20 :2thumb:


----------



## kingball

eightball said:


> 14-20 :2thumb:


cheers mate


----------



## eightball

kingball said:


> cheers mate


no prob, :google: next time


----------



## ink&reps

Best mate's layed 23 last summer


----------



## tonkaz0

First clutch for a young one can be as little as 5-6 then over the years as she gets more mature and bigger it could be in the fourties and may even double clutch with a few more afterwards:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

I have had from 3 upto 33. I have known people, and seen to witness, around 55.


----------



## kingball

cornmorphs said:


> I have had from 3 upto 33. I have known people, and seen to witness, around 55.


:gasp:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

kingball said:


> cheers mate


 
My first clutch consisted of 20 2 were infertile
My second consisted of 24 and 4 were infertile = 20 eggs then I lost a hatchling making that 19. 

I suppose you can normally only estimate 
quoted from bill and kathy Loves book page 99 documented a clutch of 53 eggs then 40 and then 35
So that just goes to show we are always learning and nothings ever certain lol 

one of mine last year only gave off 4 eggs.


----------



## CraigRenwick

My 2nd clucth was 46 from my girl, her first the previous year she gave me 23.

:gasp:


----------



## kingball

Thanks for all the replies guys:2thumb:


----------

